# The like feature on posts



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Have we always had this and i never noticed, or has it been suggested from another site that use this feature ?????


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Its just started today

Wasnt here yesterday inless i didnt see it


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

watchooo talkin bout fooool ????


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It's new today..

The goal being that people will easily be able to see which are the most valuable/contructive threads.

L


----------

